# Skalierung in Illustrator funktioniert nicht



## Klötensocke (20. August 2007)

Hy Leute,

ich habe leider ein kleines Problem.

Ich kann im Illustrator keine Grafiken etc. durch ziehen an den Eckpunkten nicht skalieren. Jedesmal wenn ich das versuche verschiebe ich nur die ganze Grafik. Momentan muss ich dann halt die Größe manuell über die Größenwerte ändern, was auf die Dauer ziemlich anstrengend ist.

Ich hoffe ihr habt ne Ahnung.

Es handelt sich um Illustrator CS2.


----------



## elPadrino (29. August 2007)

Hi Klötensocke,

hast Du auch das richtige Werkzeug? Du brauchst den schwarzen Pfeil (oben links) "Auswahl-Werkzeug". Wenn der weiße Pfeil (oben rechts) "Direktauswahl-Werkzeug" aktiviert ist, kannst du das Objekt nur schieben oder die Ankerpunkte auswählen.

Gruß
elPadrino


----------



## joobie (30. August 2007)

Hi,

genau was elPadrino sagt...
Zusätzlich würde ich empfehlen:

Das geht am schnellsten mit der Tastatur.

V -> Auswahl-Werkzeug (schwarzer Pfeil), *verschiebt* und skaliert (und rotiert) die ganze Grafik;
A -> Direktauswahl-Wekrzeug (weisser Pfeil), verschiebt *einzelne Eckpunkte*;
E -> Frei-transformieren-Werkzeug, verschiebt, *skaliert, verzerrt und rotiert* die ganze Grafik ODER den/die über *A* ausgewählte Eckpunkt(e).

Es gibt noch mehr aber das reicht für den Anfang...

Ich meine, das ist die beste Art, um schnell und flüssig zu arbeiten. Wenn Du Dir diese drei Tasten (V,A,E) angewöhnst und jedes Mal konsequent "drückst", bevor Du etwas machen willst, dann musst Du nicht jedes Mal nachprüfen, welches Wekzeug Du gerade ausgewählt hast. Das spart Zeit und Nerven, weil Du einfach automatisch die entsprechende Taste drückst und sofort das richtige Wekzeug zur Hand hast. Make it a habit! 

Gruß
Joobie


----------

